# Amboyna burl fountain pen for Marcus



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2013)

A "technical hitch" delayed the final assembly of this pen that I'm sending to Marcus (in trade for some of the beautiful Amboyna burl used to make it.)

Penn State shipped defective couplers in the kits, naturally I only discovered that after I'd already pressed them into the pen barrel and the nib section wouldn't screw in fully.

With a lot of patience, a transfer punch and a large sledge hammer, I eventually managed to remove the defective components -- the first time I've successfully taken apart an assembled pen, previous attempts have ended up destroying the barrels.

Anyway -- here's the pen: it's a Rhodium Tycoon fountain pen, dressed in Amboyna burl ... hope you like it, Marcus, it'll soon be on its way to you


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2013)

mja979 said:


> I love the pen. Excellent work.



Hope you enjoy it "in person" -- managed to drop it at the post office before they close today, so it's on its way


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

That's nice. Looks like leather. I wonder if anyone has ever hardened leather and turned it. Probably wouldn't look like leather once turned though.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's nice. Looks like leather. I wonder if anyone has ever hardened leather and turned it. Probably wouldn't look like leather once turned though.



Thanks, Kevin. I hadn't made the connection, but "leather" is a perfect description. It first reminded me of horse chestnuts ("conkers" to lads growing up in England.) I don't know if the horse chestnut tree grows in America, can't remember seeing it in the 18+ years I've lived here.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 15, 2013)

You did an excellent job on a great looking piece of Amboyna.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Kevin, someone on I?P made one a while back.

Ray


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 15, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> You did an excellent job on a great looking piece of Amboyna.
> 
> Les



Thanks, Les


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 15, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Yes Kevin, someone on I?P made one a while back.
> 
> Ray



Interesting -- do you have any pix of it? (Or a link to a build thread?)


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2013)

great job. looks awesome....


----------



## robert421960 (Sep 15, 2013)

that is a fine looking pen


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 16, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> great job. looks awesome....





robert421960 said:


> that is a fine looking pen



Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 16, 2013)

mja979 said:


> Received! Excellent work!



Holy mackerel -- if anyone deserves to be congratulated, it's the postal service. 48 hours from Massachusetts to Arizona?


----------

